

Mocks: The lurking disaster in your codebase - stefan_kendall
http://www.stefankendall.com/2013/01/mocks-lurking-disaster-in-your-code-base.html

======
ternaryoperator
You're misunderstanding the problem and so attributing it to the wrong thing.
If you can change the core interaction of the mock and that doesn't make any
unit tests fail, then you're not writing the right unit tests. Fix that and
this problem goes away.

